
Show HN: WebGL Games - nergal
http://webgl.nu
======
bhouston
Some of these appear to trigger downloads of *.unity3D packages. Is that for
the non-WebGL Unity3D Player? Confused.

------
GFischer
I saw some of these last time around, and the source was available too:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039456)

------
bobajeff
The GTA clone looked interesting. Tried it on my phone. It ran but the sound
didn't work (and of course I couldn't play since it required a keyboard).

I find the problem with WebGL seems to be that in many cases it won't run on
the desktop and while in my experience it works consistently on a phones and
tablets the sites/web apps aren't usually designed for them.

~~~
Drakim
Hopefully as WebGL gets more and more uses there will be more effort in
supporting it properly driver wise. I suspect the reason support is so
inconsistent right now is because there hasn't been enough demand to bring
focus on it.

------
ino
Sweet, submitted my game, Pizza Snake.

You may want to change the locale of the like/share FB buttons to english and
update the copyright date at the bottom.

